# What's the best brush for Aura



## rockisland (Mar 23, 2010)

ANy idea on what kind of brush is better for Aura to cut-in walls and ceilings? I got a Corona Excalibur Chinex 2 1/2. It feels a little bit firm.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wooster Ultra Pro, or the Benjamin Moore equivalent Nylon Polyester. The Corona Cortez or Delta would also be a good choice. The excalibur, typically works the best for most people on exteriors ( my choice ), and most of the ceramic paints (so i've found). Like BM regal matte, Graham/Muralo ceramic. Hope that helps.


----------



## rockisland (Mar 23, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Wooster Ultra Pro, or the Benjamin Moore equivalent Nylon Polyester. The Corona Cortez or Delta would also be a good choice. The excalibur, typically works the best for most people on exteriors ( my choice ), and most of the ceramic paints (so i've found). Like BM regal matte, Graham/Muralo ceramic. Hope that helps.


Helpful tips!!!:thumbup:

For Wooster Ultra Pro, do you mean ULTRA/PRO® EXTRA-FIRM LINDBECK®? I heard that people suggest use Extra firm brush for Aura.

Is the BM Aura paint brush a good quality one? 

How about Purdy's Pro-extra and Elite? Are they good for Aura? Or maybe other Purdy's lines are better for Aura?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

rockisland said:


> Helpful tips!!!:thumbup:
> 
> For Wooster Ultra Pro, do you mean ULTRA/PRO® EXTRA-FIRM LINDBECK®? I heard that people suggest use Extra firm brush for Aura.
> 
> ...



Wooster brushes....either of the two you mentioned work well. The extra firm for me is too stiff.

I believe Wooster makes the Aura brush, so it should be similar Ultra Pro.


The Purdy's I couldnt say. Im not a big fan. They seem to fluff out too much for my liking. The bristle tip's look like split ends on hair. They hold a decent amount of paint, but the release isn't as as nice as the others I mentioned.


----------

